# Is this a Red Devil or a Midas or is there even a difference



## Felkelf75 (Jul 23, 2008)

I got him from Petsmart and they have two tanks set up. One with "Red Devils" and one with "Midas" both for the same price and I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm voting it was from the "Midas" tank. It is pretty generally agreed that any pet store fish are likely a mix of the two. I really think there is a continuum of variants rather than two distinct species...**ducks**

Eric


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Petsmart puts the same fish in both tanks. It's just that the Midas tank they can "charge" more. When I asked why they had the same fish in both tanks just yesterday the clerk responded "They are both the same, but the fish in this tank are bigger than those in the other tank." I responded with "but there is fish in that tank that are the same size are smaller for a higher price." She didn't have a response to that response.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Usually what they call Midas have more color, while the red Devil tank is the fish that havent colored up yet and are still showing stripes.

Here are my two that I picked up from Petsmart.

First Day









Two weeks later.
Dominant fish showing black colors.








Camera shy one.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Felkelf75 said:


> I got him from Petsmart and they have two tanks set up. One with "Red Devils" and one with "Midas" both for the same price and I couldn't tell the difference.


Most people can't tell the difference, and it's pretty much impossible at such a small size anyway. However, 99.9% of "RD" or "Midas" in stores these days are actually a mix of the two. I would let him grow up and see which one he looks more like, and just call him whichever one he more closely resembles.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Pure RD
http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/labiat15.jpg

Pure Midas
http://www.aquariumlife.net/profile-ima ... ichlid.jpg

yous is a mix.


----------

